# Obligatory DSLR Mirror Shots



## wheeltowheel

Yeah, it's a crappy shot but it's the only one I have


----------



## Boyboyd

ok i don't look well in this.

Also, check the mad vignetting of the wide open 50mm Macro.


----------



## iandroo888

taken at hotel room in SFO w/ d5k + 24-70 in aug










when i borrowed sb-600 from cousin earlier in the year.. still had 18-55 xDD


----------



## GoneTomorrow

It's not technically a mirror, but you get the idea:


Decorative stand/holder by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


IMG_2636 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## citruspers

I'd say shiny objects count as well. Good shots guys, keep it up!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

My god, this is harder than it seems. I'm starting to wonder if there's some mirror shot gene that I'm lacking.

Will reupload once I get my flash in


----------



## Marin

...


----------



## Shane1244

After PP


----------



## Conspiracy

wow... now i feel compelled to do an obligatory mirror now... once i feel like actually doing something for the day lol


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* 
wow... now i feel compelled to do an obligatory mirror now... once i feel like actually doing something for the day lol

same here. I should do one soon


----------



## Shane1244

I thought it was like something you just did.


----------



## Conspiracy

never done one yet. now i have done a pic in the mirror to catch the shutter while it was moving during the picture but didnt come out as nicely as i wanted


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


never done one yet. now i have done a pic in the mirror to catch the shutter while it was moving during the picture but didnt come out as nicely as i wanted


Well get on that! Gotta see that cute face!


----------



## Conspiracy

ok broke down and did a mirror even though i dont think it looks good lol. would be nice if someone bought me a speed light to do some off camera flash lol. you know in case any of yall just have way to much money laying around and want to donate to a worthy cause


----------



## dudemanppl

Heres an old one.


----------



## Xapoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
ok i don't look well in this.

Also, check the mad vignetting of the wide open 50mm Macro.

-snip-

I thought you were Neil Patrick Harris for a second, haha.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xapoc* 
I thought you were Neil Patrick Harris for a second, haha.

A lot of people say that on this forum, throughout highschool when my hair was short, people used to call me JT (justin timberlake). I got used to it lol










Note: Image has been mirrored so "nikon" is the right way round. Also, no left hand drive cars


----------



## mahtareika




----------



## laboitenoire

^What body and lens combo is that?



It's weird, I'm the only person I know who usually shoots with their left eye looking through the viewfinder instead of the right eye. The main reason I do it this way is because then I don't have to squint (my right eye is naturally blocked by the camera and my hand), and also I don't have a camera jabbing into my nose... However I still use my right eye when I'm shooting portrait.


----------



## dudemanppl

D300 + 85 1.4 AF-D according to EXIF. Oh no, shot in program. That makes me sad.


----------



## mahtareika

I am a lefty.. Maybe, I'm just backwards.

Quote:

shot in program. That makes me sad.
What are you talking about, in program?


----------



## Easty

NYC Christmas


----------



## Shane1244

Is that you in the brown jacket? If it is, I'm guessing you are shooting into a concave mirror?


----------



## laboitenoire

That's a convex mirror. He'd be upside-down or hugely magnified if it was concave.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## citruspers

Dudemanppl, good to see another D2H user! How did you get the metal to shine through though!?


----------



## Eek

Am i just one of the few that shoots differently?


----------



## citruspers

It seems you are, Eek


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


Am i just one of the few that shoots differently?


You're hiding


----------



## laboitenoire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *citruspers* 
Dudemanppl, good to see another D2H user! How did you get the metal to shine through though!?

Lol, I don't think he has it anymore as he tried sanding the paint off and broke the camera in the process.


----------



## citruspers

Ouch....links to the process? Because it looks friggin awesome. Mine's mostly worn around the dials (natural use, grinding against concrete ans stuff).
Will post a mirror shot sometime


----------



## dudemanppl

Yay people still remember! Just get sand paper... To do it well you need to take the camera apart and I suck at that.


----------



## Marin

Beat that.


----------



## Shane1244

Is that a tilt-shift lens?


----------



## Marin

Yeah.


----------



## Xapoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
-snip-

Beat that.

Wait a minute...










Is that you Marin? Hahaha.


----------



## Conspiracy

has to be him. same shirt and everything. marin do you happen to be a lumberjack? is that how you pay for all the fancy equipment? maybe i should buy some flannel jackets and the ill be able to afford nice stuff too ^_^


----------



## wheeltowheel




----------



## Conspiracy

reviving this thread with my obligatory mirror shot using my new 30 1.4


----------



## refeek

Want.

Will take the obligatory shot with my wife's D5100. I use it as much as her anyways.

Edit: But seriously, if there's a single Canon camera I like, it's the 7D. Haaaate.


----------



## Conspiracy

omgosh i love my 7D. i did so much research and field testing to figure out which dlsr i wanted as my video camera and could not be happier with how it performs also a huge plus that it takes great stills


----------



## xHassassin

Why do you keep both eyes open when you shoot?

IDK, apparently you're supposed to do the same thing with microscopes but I never get the hang of it.


----------



## Conspiracy

oh i do that because i normally am a camera operator for sports events doing live video and we have to keep both eyes open to follow the action and stuff on the side at the same time became a habit for me more than normal because whenever a touchdown is scored usually a cheerleader runs a super huge flag up and down the side lines and i have to be able to see that out of the corner of my eye to get the shot


----------



## Elmateo487

This one was particularly difficult to take, sorry my camera is not in it. But it is a combination of 2 mirrors to get a direct-ish shot of my face after a dirt bike accident. The focus was quite difficult because the actual focus distance is the mirror, and I was using a 50mm on a crop body.

Anyways, camera was a Canon 40D

Edit: yes I was wearing a helmet


----------



## GoneTomorrow

^^^ Kind of reminds be of BW horror films.

This the only true DSLR mirror shot I have (not counting shiny things). I did it for the Where's Nifty? thread at POTN (5DII + 50mm f/1.8):


Where's Nifty? by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## ljason8eg

I just took one









O hai der by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmateo487;14226032*
> This one was particularly difficult to take, sorry my camera is not in it. But it is a combination of 2 mirrors to get a direct-ish shot of my face after a dirt bike accident. The focus was quite difficult because the actual focus distance is the mirror, and I was using a 50mm on a crop body.
> 
> Anyways, camera was a Canon 40D
> 
> Edit: yes I was wearing a helmet


That's a great shot man... Jesus.


----------



## tommykl

The weird part is selecting which shot to use, I usually grow out my beard and trim it down to something fun and different. This one has good shot my camera in it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheeltowheel;11258297*


Emilio Estevez! I was wondering whatever happened to you!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl;14229266*


That is some righteous effin facial hair. You win.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


That is some righteous effin facial hair. You win.


+1

Being the summer, I let my beard grow out more, but I just started to look like a 19th gold prospector.


----------



## tommykl

Piece of advice for beard wearers, Don't try to get it bleach at a salon. For my 25th birthday I decided to bleach three months worth of beard growth, the classic mountain man look, I told the lady at the salon I wanted to dye my beard white for Christmas which was only a week or so away. I spent 15 minutes huffing the second strongest bleaching agent the place hard for jack squat. I didn't do anything to it, it didn't lighten it, it didn't turned blond or some other shade. I did get a wide variety of funny looks from the other customers though


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmateo487;14226032*
> This one was particularly difficult to take, sorry my camera is not in it. But it is a combination of 2 mirrors to get a direct-ish shot of my face after a dirt bike accident. The focus was quite difficult because the actual focus distance is the mirror, and I was using a 50mm on a crop body.
> 
> Anyways, camera was a Canon 40D
> 
> Edit: yes I was wearing a helmet


Dude, this shot is AMAZING! Any chance I can have your permission to use it in a team banner for my Tough Mudder team? It totally embodies what we're all about! Team name: Mud and Guts


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14236358*
> Dude, this shot is AMAZING! Any chance I can have your permission to use it in a team banner for my Tough Mudder team? It totally embodies what we're all about! Team name: Mud and Guts


Yes you may







seems like it's for a good enough cause! Just please cite at the bottom of the page, or wherever used etc, Photograph taken by Matthew Larson.

Enjoy, and have fun! That looks gnarly!


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmateo487;14237103*
> Yes you may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like it's for a good enough cause! Just please cite at the bottom of the page, or wherever used etc, Photograph taken by Matthew Larson.
> 
> Enjoy, and have fun! That looks gnarly!


I'm happy to give credit where it's due







I'll shoot you the banner when it's finished and whatever pics from the event that feature it







Thanks!!

Now off to spend the next few hours staring into your eye while I work on this banner, no ****.


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14237711*
> I'm happy to give credit where it's due
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll shoot you the banner when it's finished and whatever pics from the event that feature it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Now off to spend the next few hours staring into your eye while I work on this banner, no ****.


Hahahaha much appreciated, would love to see some from the event!


----------



## ntuason

Wow so many people I dint think would look like how they do. Great shots guys!


----------



## jadawgis732

OPs are very good. Heard about HP Filters but never applied one.


----------



## Marin

So many tiny cameras.


----------



## dudemanppl

I can totally imagine you shooting you Sinar in the mirror.


----------



## iandroo888

mmm 14-24...

damn jadawgis732 makes that sony looks like a p&s.. x_X i was like why is he holding a p&s like that... wait....

lol... sinar mirror shot.. DO IT


----------



## xxrabid93

Does this count?










Also, what is the best place to upload photos where it keeps decent quality? Photobucket seems to **** up my photos because of the resizing/compression. Even the above one is not nearly as crisp as the original on my computer. All my photos look much better on my computer than my Photobucket.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxrabid93;14241527*
> Also, what is the best place to upload photos where it keeps decent quality? Photobucket seems to **** up my photos because of the resizing/compression. Even the above one is not nearly as crisp as the original on my computer. All my photos look much better on my computer than my Photobucket.


Picturepush works ok. I use a Flickr pro account and love it. Don't really see any noticeable degradation on my images.


----------



## iandroo888

Flickr is the best... i use picasa cuz its free =3 lol


----------



## tommykl

Flickr pro account works out well


----------



## metroidfreak

D3100 Stock kit lens. Looks good to me on my monitor, but it's way way off calibration...


----------



## Shadow of Intent

First ever SLR, im no photographer so its not great. Canon 1000D with stock lens and yes I know my hair is long for a guy









It's not my room btw







I have no mirror in mine.


----------



## TC_Fenua




----------



## liljoejoe54

Here is one I took last winter while shooting "The Bean" at Millennium park here in Chicago.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

use Dropbox public sharing, then link the file from dropbox to IMG tags?

It shouldn't be compressed.


----------



## crUk

Mine







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Conspiracy

not a DSLR but reviving this thread


----------



## Conspiracy

bump

taken with instagram hence wierd looking filters and bad quality lol


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> bump
> taken with instagram hence wierd looking filters and bad quality lol


DSLR? No.


----------



## Conspiracy

lol at this point the thread was so dead i figured any camera mirror shot will do


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## GoneTomorrow

^^Like Monster much?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> lol at this point the thread was so dead i figured any camera mirror shot will do


Then you should've made it a DSLR shot.







I just wouldn't want it to become the next Show Yourself thread (not that it's a bad thread).

Not sure if I ever posted this. Derp picture, I know.


Where's Nifty? by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

lol yea. i have the same shot taken with my minolta as well. just need to develop it


----------



## Furad

From when I first got my sony.







Under exposed and the WB is off.


----------



## jdip

Awesome idea for a thread!

Here's me:



(D90 + 35 f/1.8)


----------



## mz-n10

i aways thought conspiracy was asian.....


----------



## Conspiracy

what made you think i was asian lol


----------



## jdip

Maybe it's because of your Kai avatar lol


----------



## kevin7898

Driving up from Edmonton


----------



## c0ld

Here is mine shot with the 50mm @ f/1.8


----------



## Conspiracy

recently developed and scanned


----------



## Conspiracy

another recent to keep this thread going. obligatory shot with new lens


----------



## JoshuaaT

IMG_5743-2 by JoshuaaT, on Flickr


----------



## strych9




----------



## G33K

One of the first shots on my T3.


----------



## MKHunt

Oh hello.


----------



## sub50hz

So many tiny cameras.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> ok broke down and did a mirror even though i dont think it looks good lol. would be nice if someone bought me a speed light to do some off camera flash lol. you know in case any of yall just have way to much money laying around and want to donate to a worthy cause


UP THE IRONS!!!


----------



## Conspiracy

ugh while i still own that shirt i do not look like that anymore for the record.

definitely 20 pounds lighter and clean cut









when the bronica gets here i will of course take the obligatory mirror shot that is required as first image taken by any newly acquired camera and ultimately take this thread to the next level as these tiny sensors are dragging us down. everyone needs to go Full Frame 35mm or bigger


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> ugh while i still own that shirt i do not look like that anymore for the record.
> definitely 20 pounds lighter and clean cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the bronica gets here i will of course take the obligatory mirror shot that is required as first image taken by any newly acquired camera and ultimately take this thread to the next level as these tiny sensors are dragging us down. everyone needs to go Full Frame 35mm or bigger


That makes me a sad sad panda.









the shirt part, not the weight. congrats on that.


----------



## G33K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> So many tiny cameras.


You could get me a full frame if you don't mind


----------



## Conspiracy

expired portra 800 shot at 400 and metered with iphone app


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weird part is selecting which shot to use, I usually grow out my beard and trim it down to something fun and different. This one has good shot my camera in it.


i found jaque cousteau! ^^^^^

or wait is that bill nyne with a beard??!!


----------



## Dream Killer

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dudemanppl

I have been spoiled.


----------



## mosi

Is it weird NOT having one of these? seriously....


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Is it weird NOT having one of these? seriously....


Yes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: HAHA!






Spoiler: :P!






Spoiler: LOL!






Spoiler: ROFL!






Spoiler: muhaha






Spoiler: hehe






Spoiler: :D!






Spoiler: Closer!






Spoiler: Or not!






Spoiler: Or are you?






Spoiler: Keep clicking!






Spoiler: Just keep clicking






Spoiler: Don't stop






Spoiler: Keep going!






Spoiler: Almost there






Spoiler: Or are you?!






Spoiler: Possibly...






Spoiler: Okay






Spoiler: Just a few more clicks






Spoiler: I swear this is the last one!






Spoiler: Or not!






Spoiler: HAHA!






Spoiler: Keep going!






Spoiler: You won't!






Spoiler: Or did you?






Spoiler: Do it






Spoiler: Now you really want to see what's next?






Spoiler: Soo close!






Spoiler: Almost there!






Spoiler: You worked for this!






Spoiler: You can do it!






Spoiler: Here you go!


----------



## SwimSquirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :P!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ROFL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: muhaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :D!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Closer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Or are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Keep clicking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just keep clicking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Keep going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Or are you?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possibly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just a few more clicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I swear this is the last one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Keep going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You won't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Or did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Now you really want to see what's next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Soo close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You worked for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here you go!


You're mean person, you know that? I clicked on upwards of 25 spoiler links only to find a 5 pixel sliver.


----------



## Sean Webster

HAHAHA


----------



## Aregvan

Oh come ON!! Give us a spoiler warning before posting that.


----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## nvidiaftw12




----------



## Lordred

You cant trust a man with green eyes and red hair.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krazta

Mirror needs cleaning methinks.


----------



## Conspiracy

testing out my new el cheapo speedlight. works pretty well for the money too. who needs all those extra features anyway. just a slave light with manual control of output. not much more not much less. Yongnuo YN560 II


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Wanna buy one for me too?


----------



## Conspiracy

Its only $80 lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

$70.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> $70.


shipping. unless you find free shipping. then its $70


----------



## nvidiaftw12

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YongNuo-YN560II-Flash-Light-for-Nikon-D700-D300-D300s-D200-D100-D3100-D3000-D60-/190681162023?pt=Digital_Camera_Flashes&hash=item2c657ba127


----------



## LuminatX

Oh god, its like myspace all over again.
But no half naked women unfortunately.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Conspiracy

thought id try to keep this rather unimportant yet crucially meaningless thread alive.

obligatory mirror shot with the used 17-40 i just bought today. batteries totally died on my flash after firing twice lol so dont judge haha


----------



## Demented

Hmmm...thought I had posted in here...guess not...here goes:


----------



## boogschd

cool!, didnt know we had a thread like this







)

heres me on vacation last november in an MTR station somewhere in HK



FB


----------



## AaronO

best mirror shot ever? i think yes.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nice.


----------



## Conspiracy

obligatory new lens shot. focus shifted on me from me probably breathing and shifting weight lol. was focused on my glasses


img421 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Here's my contribution. D600 w/ a 50mm f1.8G @ f1.8. The DoF is so shallow that I couldn't even get the white Nikon badge in focus when the focus point was on the front of the lens.


----------



## Blaze0303

First time trying this. Canon T3i w/ canon 50mm 1.8

I focused on the lens but I feel like its too focused on my hand.

http://s39.photobucket.com/user/blaze0303/media/IMG_2167_zps98c53d5c.jpg.html


----------



## Conspiracy

LN- 100mm f2.8 macro from KEH.com

http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/10030954655/
IMG_2578 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Nice, now take some cool macros!

Here's a new one of me:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/10012789643/
Canon 60D IMG_5361.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

oh macros soon to come :wheee


----------



## ikem

my addition, i like to hide behind bokeh


----------



## Conspiracy

HP5+ 400 developed in Rodinal at 1:50 for 11mins.


----------



## Conspiracy

obligatory new lens selfie, Canon 135mm f2. DOF soooo thin. going to have to get used to this lens because its a lot heavier than expected

9Z4A5412 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

<- Jello lvl over 9,000! Let me know what you think of it and post lots of sexy photos with it. I really want one.


----------



## Conspiracy

You know me. Ill be sharing and shooting tons. I have my first family portrait shoot booked for saturday. Doing i as a favor for a local photog i mentor that has become quite an impressive baby an family portrait shooter who needs her family photos done and wanted me to do them despite my lack of experience in that type of photo lol. Should be fun. Taking the 5d, 24-70 mkII, and 135L amd umbrella


----------



## Unknownm

Cheap Pentax DSLR


----------



## LeMonarque

Well, here's me lol. I shoot a Nikon D70 with a Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8. Haven't felt a need to upgrade the body, but the Amazon Black Friday deal on the D7000 is very tempting...


----------



## royalflush5

Borrowed a friend's camera for the day, took this one in the rear view mirror. I need to start looking for a camera to get for myself, this stuff is fun.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## G33K

Is it alright if it's just an SLR?


----------



## Conspiracy

of course it is. there are several mirror shots taken with 35mm SLR, medium format, i think theres a large format in here somewhere. the thread title needs that DSLR part taken out. this isnt an exclusive club of DSLR only selfies haha


----------



## G33K

I was being just a tiny bit facetious


----------



## WroLeader

Sorry about the focus, I just can't bring myself to keep steady at a 1.6 shutter speed.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WroLeader*
> 
> Sorry about the focus, I just can't bring myself to keep steady at a 1.6 shutter speed.


bump your ISO up if you find yourself with really slow shutter speeds







dont be scared of digital noise. sharp images are generally better than blurry images from slow shutter speeds


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'll give this a go









https://flic.kr/p/qjexfsMirror Shot by luke.wanden, on Flickr


----------



## G33K

Finally got some manual glass on my Rebel


----------



## Conspiracy

DSCF0316 by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## wedge

My turn


----------



## aHumanBeing

Me, Christmas 2014.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Here's me with Sony a7ii and Minolta MD Rokkor 58mm f1.2. Dat shallow depth of field.


Here's the setup


----------



## mossberg385t

Canon 7D + 24-70 f/2.8 mkII


----------

